# Do You Have a Favorite Hotel/Motel/Hostel?



## AlexKnoch (May 26, 2022)

When going through Nevada I always stop at the Virgin River Casino in Mesquite, which is right on the border of Arizona. They have double rooms for only $27/night and if you sign up for their player rewards, you have a chance to win a free buffet every day you're there which is, from experience, about 50/50. I've even won $50 free play which I was able to turn into a couple more nights.

I usually only get a room every few weeks so I can sleep in an actual bed, wash some clothes, and take advantage of their free breakfast but the Virgin River Casino always tends to draw me in for a few days or more every time.

What's your favorite spot to stay when on the road?


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 27, 2022)

AlexKnoch said:


> When going through Nevada I always stop at the Virgin River Casino in Mesquite, which is right on the border of Arizona. They have double rooms for only $27/night and if you sign up for their player rewards, you have a chance to win a free buffet every day you're there which is, from experience, about 50/50. I've even won $50 free play which I was able to turn into a couple more nights.
> 
> I usually only get a room every few weeks so I can sleep in an actual bed, wash some clothes, and take advantage of their free breakfast but the Virgin River Casino always tends to draw me in for a few days or more every time.
> 
> What's your favorite spot to stay when on the road?


@Daisy and I stayed there on our trip through that area last year, I was shocked how cheap the rooms were and it wasn't a total dive. I didn't know about the player rewards thing though.

other than that though, I liked the Everglades International Hostel in Florida. I've stayed there twice. I've heard you can work for stay there, but this was back in 2012 or so, so you might want to double check on that if you're interested.

the green tortoise hostel in seattle was pretty decent too, but again that was back 10+ years or more. it's been a long time since i've stayed at a hostel!


----------



## Stacyrobby2316 (Jun 5, 2022)

AlexKnoch said:


> When going through Nevada I always stop at the Virgin River Casino in Mesquite, which is right on the border of Arizona. They have double rooms for only $27/night and if you sign up for their player rewards, you have a chance to win a free buffet every day you're there which is, from experience, about 50/50. I've even won $50 free play which I was able to turn into a couple more nights.
> 
> I usually only get a room every few weeks so I can sleep in an actual bed, wash some clothes, and take advantage of their free breakfast but the Virgin River Casino always tends to draw me in for a few days or more every time.
> 
> What's your favorite spot to stay when on the road?


Wow you sure it's still that cheap? When's the last time you had been there?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 6, 2022)

Stacyrobby2316 said:


> Wow you sure it's still that cheap? When's the last time you had been there?


I'm not the person you quoted, but as I mentioned in my post above yours:



Matt Derrick said:


> @Daisy and I stayed there on our trip through that area last year


And I can attest, that yes, it's still that cheap.


----------



## Daisy (Jun 22, 2022)

Candlewood Sweats, its cheap and very nice. At least it was when i was working in Hattiesburg MS


----------



## Daisy (Jun 22, 2022)

They had a pool, gym, and a buffet breakfest and i think it was like $89 dollars a night. The room had a full ass kitchen and you could get blenders, crock pots and what not downstairs. its not the cheapest but its cheap for how much you get


----------



## Daisy (Jun 22, 2022)

Matt Derrick said:


> I'm not the person you quoted, but as I mentioned in my post above yours:
> 
> 
> And I can attest, that yes, it's still that cheap.


yea that place was nice, it was seriously nice to get over that cold there. Theirs also just really cheap motels in Vegas. Ive seen shit as low as $20 a night


----------



## Daisy (Jun 22, 2022)

AlexKnoch said:


> When going through Nevada I always stop at the Virgin River Casino in Mesquite, which is right on the border of Arizona. They have double rooms for only $27/night and if you sign up for their player rewards, you have a chance to win a free buffet every day you're there which is, from experience, about 50/50. I've even won $50 free play which I was able to turn into a couple more nights.
> 
> I usually only get a room every few weeks so I can sleep in an actual bed, wash some clothes, and take advantage of their free breakfast but the Virgin River Casino always tends to draw me in for a few days or more every time.
> 
> What's your favorite spot to stay when on the road?


oops you literally mentioned the cheap rooms in Vegas lol


----------

